# Seafood polenta and ceci vellutata



## simonaskitchen (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi to everybody! This's one of my favorites! Seafood polenta with ceci.
Here it's:

seafood, 2 garlic cloves, olive oil, 2 big fresh tomatoes, basil, polenta, boiled ceci, rosmarine.

Wash the seafood and cook it into a big sauce pan with olive oil and garlic. After 5 minutes add the tomatoes slices or cubes, cover and let it cook for other 5-10 minutes. Add salt and pepper if you like. Prepare the polentina: heat the water and drop the polenta flour, mixing well. If you like to get a delicious flavour, add some rosmarine, but remember to take it of, before adding the ceci. After 5 minutes take the boiled ceci, blend them and carefully add them into the polentina. Mix well all together. It's better if the polentina is smooth and quite liquid. Take the seafood out from the heat, prepare the table dishes with the bottom of polentina and the seafood to cover in the centre. Decorate with some basil. 

Try it and let me know!
Greetings from Tuscany,
Simona!


----------



## Alix (Jun 5, 2009)

What is ceci?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2009)

Alix said:


> What is ceci?


Alix, she might be talking about garbanzo beans..The Italians I know and knew growing up all said ceci bean.
kadesma


----------

